# Cajun style gold nugget.



## catfish (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys:

This is what it is all about. This took a lot of scrap and gold filled jewelry to come up with this little fellow. This will buy a lot of beer and minows.

This ingot weighs 43.2 grams of pure gold. (About $925.00 worth). I refined the gold twice in Aqua Regia and precipitated it with SMB the first times and FESO4 the second time for purity. I also ran the gold chloride through the wash cycle 6 times with water, hydrochloric, and ammonia hydroxide, hydrochloric and final wash with water, each refining cycle.

I also used a new melting dish and a minimum anhydrous borax flux to melt the gold. I melted 5 nice nuggets and then combined all the nuggets for one nugget. I am going to send it to my gold buyer and have it assayed. Will let you folks know what it comes out.

Catfish


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2007)

That's a beauty Catfish!

Makes me want to go melt all my powder right now!!! :lol: 

I'm saving up for my 5 oz mold and it's killing me!

Excellent work! From the looks of the dish it's as pure as it gets!

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Catfish,
Very nice! I wonder how long its going to take me to 
get over an ounce. I just ran some of mine through
AR for the first time and got 10.35 grams.
Jim


----------



## joeyjenny310 (Jul 18, 2007)

wow what a monster - nice work


----------



## mike.fortin (Jul 18, 2007)

Catfish--thats real nice. Real nice! Wonder what the assay will be. Bet it will be good. Do you have to pay extra for the assay guy to report to 4 digits? Does he tell you the method he uses on your gold? Mike.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, I just want to tell you that you say that your nugget weights 43.2g but when you weight it with the quarter, it shows 43.2g... 

Also, I don't think you need to use two different precipitants.

Nice nugget ! :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2007)

Noxx,
He probably zeroed the scale out with the dime on
it, so the coin isn't included in the weight.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 18, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Also, I don't think you need to use two different precipitants.



I agree! Only when you're plagued with a substance that refuses to be left behind is that an issue. In that case, I'd choose to use ferrous sulfate for the first precipitation, and SO2 (regardless of the source) for the second precipitation. 

Reason? 

It's entirely possible to leave traces of iron behind from the use of ferrous sulfate. All it would take is careless washing. SO2, on the other hand, does not contaminate gold.

Harold


----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey noxx:

I have three diferent sets of gold scales and beleive it or not they all have a zero and tare calibration on them. The gold ingot still weighs the same without the (dime) or piece of paper on the scale. The dime was placed on the scale for illustration purposes only.

Also , if you read Harolds posts, you will note that inorder to acheive optium purety results, one should use a different precipitant each time inorder to eliminate any strange material following the precipitant in the percipitation process. 


Catfish


----------



## Noxx (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't think about the zero function


----------

